# My lil' Lego!



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Meet my Lil' Lego! He's my very first pet chihuahua and I adore him to bits! He brought so much light to my life and I simply can't get enuff of him!

1. Lego @ 8 weeks

















2. Lego @ 12 weeks









3. Lego @ 15 weeks

















I take this opportunity to thank all of you for the kind advices rendered to me and Lego! This site is awesome! Happy 4th of July!

From: Elly & Lego in sunny Singapore


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy 4th to you as well!!! Lego is such a handsome guy


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Oh, thank you Yoshimom! Lego says HELLO


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Hi ItzyBitzy, thanks for the compliments. Lego is going for his final vaccination jab this weekend. He's gonna scream like a little girl (as usual) and hate me after that! LoL!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome! :wave: Lego is super cute! I just LOVE his name!


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome to this site its fab, little Lego, whow you are handsome little fellow, you will find lots of friends here and your name is cool


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

i love LEGO! He is so darn cute.... I agree my little chi has changed my life forever and made me so much happier... theres just something about this breed ;-)


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Lego is very very cute! Love his name too!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

hes adorable and i love his name i know an alaskian malumute named lego but your little guy wouldnt even make his nose coz hes huuuuge lol

again your little fella is too cute. bindi is my first chi so im a chi momma in training lol. then again still learning about my cavalier and shes 17months now lol


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

catalat said:


> theres just something about this breed ;-)


I totally agree 

Lego is SO cute!! :love5: I loove his big ears. And what a cute name!!


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

lego has such big ears!!! so cute!!!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Lego is quite a cutie! 
Watch out because Chi's are addicting, you can't have just one. I thought I was good with 2, WRONG!. I saw Tinker's picture, and I was convinced that our family needed a 3rd one. LOL


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lego is adorable! I wish both of you a long ,healthy and joyous life together!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

i love his ears!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww lego is a cute little boy
happy 4th july


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He is so handsome.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Awww, what a cutie! :love5: 

I couldn't agree more, my Chi has completely changed my life and there is no way I could be without her now! There is definitely something about this breed! 

Great pics, keep em comin! 

x_


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

such a cutie :love5: great name!


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Thank you all! Lego had his final vaccination today. Surprisingly, he's brave and didn't squeal like he did previously! We went back home happy


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable, and Lego is a great name!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is handsome and adorable.


----------

